# Rent a Detailing Bay



## jus (Aug 8, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried this?
What with many valeters and detailers working mobile these days (economic crunch and all) and very few with kitted out units / detailing bay's. Could it be a viable proposition to rent a bay on a daily basis, say?

Would the mobile guys see the benefit? and would you use this service?

Would unit / detailing centre owners see a benefit? would you even consider this as a revenue stream?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Why on earth would you pay all the bills and over heads to have such an advantage for your business and over your competition to then offer it out on a lose as and when term to them to have the same advantage. in short NO

Why do you have a unit and thinking of doing it, or are you mobile and looking for somewhere that offers this?


----------



## jus (Aug 8, 2009)

Lol. James, you misunderstand me buddy. I see numerous business renting out spaces as a revenue stream. Take a busy high street hair salon renting seats to stylists for instance..... Big names too, the dreaded Halfords are at it too. 

Whilst I see your logic, your missing the point. 

I don't have a unit, if there was a unit locally I would definately consider it. If I had a unit available it would definately be a revenue stream worth considering. It could cover the cost of taking on an employee say


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

I see what you mean - a friend of mine has a large unit that he runs his wedding car business from
I can use that when i like if the weather is bad, but he doesn't charge me i just clean his cars now and again for him


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Well if James is missing the point, then I am too. 

I can see the logic in the situation caddyman mentions, but you are suggesting a detailing centre renting out space to someone who is in direct competition with them, but doesn't have the money/business sense/balls to start their own unit-based business. 

Suicide if you ask me!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

I've been contacted by a few companies before (not detailing/valeting) asking if I would like to rent there unit space out if we was working in that area, the last one was a photography studio in London somewhere. But we have our own units anyway...


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

jus said:


> Lol. James, you misunderstand me buddy. I see numerous business renting out spaces as a revenue stream. Take a busy high street hair salon renting seats to stylists for instance..... Big names too, the dreaded Halfords are at it too.
> 
> Whilst I see your logic, your missing the point.
> 
> I don't have a unit, if there was a unit locally I would definately consider it. If I had a unit available it would definately be a revenue stream worth considering. It could cover the cost of taking on an employee say


Im not missing any point (been in the car cleaning game long enough to know how to survive)

I already cover the cost of an employee and the cost of a small unit (ok its not a big place on an industrial estate but its adequate, tidy and secure to do what we do there) i make my own business cover the cost, relying on one off top ups to your turn over is not a good idea and especially when it helps your direct competition, you would be giving them all the advantages with none of the risk or over heads,

Salons run like that yes, but you cant just rent a space for a day to do your pals hair etc, your on a monthly (if not yearly) contract, not an as and when situation.

Id rather run my business with in its means rather then help and rely on others in my trade. sorry but its every dog for its self in times like this.



Paintguy said:


> Well if James is missing the point, then I am too.
> 
> I can see the logic in the situation caddyman mentions, but you are suggesting a detailing centre renting out space to someone who is in direct competition with them, but doesn't have the money/business sense/balls to start their own unit-based business.
> 
> Suicide if you ask me!


Spot on :thumb:



Perfection Detailing said:


> I've been contacted by a few companies before (not detailing/valeting) asking if I would like to rent there unit space out if we was working in that area, the last one was a photography studio in London somewhere. But we have our own units anyway...


Turn Studio was it, i got the same, i actually need to ask that guy about some pics of a car :speechles


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

james b said:


> Im not missing any point (been in the car cleaning game long enough to know how to survive)
> 
> I already cover the cost of an employee and the cost of a small unit (ok its not a big place on an industrial estate but its adequate, tidy and secure to do what we do there) i make my own business cover the cost, relying on one off top ups to your turn over is not a good idea and especially when it helps your direct competition, you would be giving them all the advantages with none of the risk or over heads,
> 
> ...


Cant remember James it was months ago now....


----------



## jus (Aug 8, 2009)

James your right and your right.... perhaps as i said on a daily basis is wrong what i should have said maybe a 2 day week on a longer term basis. i dont know the answer btw im just brainstorming.... it maybe a non starter, but with so many people out there struggling is it not a positive approach from guys or business' like yourself to throw a bone (idea's) every now and then. thats not personally aimed at you btw, i take my hat to you.... giving something back to the small community, giving up a day to offer training and advice with nothing in return. I hope i get the opportunity to come buddy, im really looking forward to it.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I think the OP is thinking along these lines.... http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7919987.stm


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ That dont exactly fill me with enthusiasm LOL


im not trying to just gun you down and shrugg you off, (sorry my posts do sometimes come across this way) but from doing this as a business i see all the flaws and the up sides are way out weighed but the down sides.

You would be fueling and supporting your direct competition and giving them a huge advantage to there business for what would be a small % of a job (what 50 a day ish)


----------



## jus (Aug 8, 2009)

Its not everyones cup of tea, i understand....
people do some truly innovative things in times of hardship....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ if you think its worth doing and will make you some doe, do it!


----------



## jus (Aug 8, 2009)

i think £50 a day really would be too low... if a mobile guy could book say 3 months through the winter, and on a particular day has the potential to earn £3-400 on that said day i would have said maybe a third (£100ish) would still be worth it, what's the alternative if its raining like a dog or snowing £0. it would have to be worth while doing obviously but if said mobile guy had confirmed bookings the last thing he wants is to postpone them or worse lose the job.
Even if a group of enthusiasts (car clubs maybe ) wanted the same available service.... they just wouldn't bother in bad weather, having a ready made place to work from there must be many.....( i guess this could be younger guys that like a stunning car but will never be able to afford to have it detailed)

sailing close to wind..... maybe....

In a different light.... look at floors-to-go they took the fitted service and threw in the bin, and sold the idea of fit it yourself, yes a lot of fitters felt the pinch from this very move! but a few years ago sold for £50M, there is more to this story but you get the idea


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Where about's are you getting your detailers earnings from? not many one man bands on here turning 4 tone a day mate. there are guys working towards 150 -200 per day (not what we charge but we are not mid market) a 1er a day, 500 a week, 2k a month, i could hook you up with a tidy unit and all the bills for half that per month.......... 


Also how do you propose the cars get there? most mobile guys dont have a road risk insurance? 


What you state above is selling a product as a detailer you are offering only a service so where would that work, pushing a DIY approach would basically be doing your self out of work unless your selling the products.


No offence but from your posts you dont sound like you have much idea on how to do business, you keep telling me to look at it from another angle but im the one looking at it realistically your looking at it and basing (or trying to base) it on other businesses offering something totally different.

Id not have the rent on a unit and all the bills around my neck on the off chance every now n again some one wants to use it and pay a few quid too.

I think your also forgetting alot of the owners "high end cars" tend to have a equally nice home with big garage space, we work in garages all across london all the time (some nicer than my work shop, getting rained off dont happen, if you dont have a garage we wont come out to do a detail (re cleans are we will) failing that it comes in, if i did not have a unit id juggle the work around, do a indoors job and shift the out doors one.

Makes no odds to me, i have a secure unit big enough to work in the warm store my clients cars and all my gear (inc the van) safely, with the knowledge the only person's who have accesses to it is me and my own employees, not other detailers or any one else snooping around clients cars etc, id not put a clients car in a position where others could get near it whilst in my care.


----------



## jus (Aug 8, 2009)

Fair point James, and a good perspective.... i did say i didn't have the answer, just trying to push thought provoking ideas around. Albeit good or not so....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont know as if it would work is all, not just as a rental detailing bay, and if you where detailing your self there you would be mad to rent it out as you would just be doing your self out of work IMO


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Shiny said:


> I think the OP is thinking along these lines.... http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7919987.stm


I live about 300yrds from that place!

I have considered using one of the lifts for doing the lower panels of my car with the DA. no more scrabbling round on the floor all for the sake of 3 hours @ £7.50/hr. Bargain IMO for not having that 'oh my god i cant walk' feeling the next morning!:thumb:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Theres a detailing place up here thats just starting to rent out one of their detailing bays, you can hire it from 9-5 (iirc) and use their water snowfoam buckets shampoo for £40 or for more you can use all their equipment 

Damn good idea for people who havent got garages and all the equipment in my opinion


----------

